# Shades Of Blue- A Comic



## KD142000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, this project of mine has had about 30 ups and 50 downs...but that hasn't stopped me yet :3
When the forums went down, Episode One wasn't finished yet, but I'm delighted to say it is! At least...in lineart form.

Before viewing this comic, please keep this disclaimer in mind: This comic, for the most part, was drafted in December of 2019 and brought into artwork for the first time in February 2020. Whilst the comic does feature police officers, it does not exist to comment on or in any way devalue current events. I do not support the unethical and unfair abuses of power in the US justice system.

With that out of the way, you can view it either on FurAffinity or on WebToon :3
Both sites mark this comic as Mature due to some adult content.

When Terry took up a job as a police officer in the US, he had no idea how much his life would change. A new job in a new country with new people around...it's anyone's worst nightmare. Along the way, he has to deal with his fiery partner, his demanding boss and the criminal underworld of Bay City. Buckle up and grab your badge. It's time to serve up some justice...furry style. 

With Episode One complete, right now, I'm looking for support on my Patreon, which you can visit in the link posted below :3
If I get enough financial support, I can work on commissioning the second Episode!

Thanks to all my Patrons and friends who've read, supported and enjoyed this comic!









						Shades Of Blue, Episode One
					

When Terry took up a job as a police officer in the US, he had no idea how much his life would change.   A new job in a new country with new people around...it's anyone's worst nightmare. Along the way, he has to deal with his fiery partner, his demanding boss and the criminal underworld of Bay...




					www.webtoons.com
				











						Artwork Gallery for KD142000 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Oooh, hello, there! Welcome to my page!. Sit down, relax and enjoy the hugs!. . I'm a proud member of ukfurs. . I'm taken by m ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				








						Patreon
					

Patreon is empowering a new generation of creators.  Support and engage with artists and creators as they live out their passions!




					www.patreon.com


----------

